# blue eyed beautiful (shy) buck



## 1crazybird (Apr 5, 2016)

I have been working on this beautiful boy (dodge) buck. He is so painfully shy, I say painful because it is a pain to get any work done on him! I love him dearly and have been making myself present everyday. I guess this is not a question type thread but more of a progressive thread about breaking his shyness.
As of today I had him nine months. In those nine months I have gotten no where. He knows I feed him and will not just leave. Lol until I removed him from the girls. I did this in a reluctant way. I know goats are herd animals. It seems to be working though. Now when I bring his food in I will stand by it until he approaches it. I then started leaving my hand on the bowl. In the last couple days, I can scratch all the way to his ears! Triumph is when I can walk up to him without food and my husband standing near by. But this feels so good to earn his trust! 
I have never done this before, I am new at goat herding and handling. If anyone has advice I would love to try it out!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 5, 2016)

The picture of him in the cage is the day I bought him. So you can see he was already a few months old. Lol. Seems to me he didn't have much handling before hand either.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Apr 5, 2016)

You're doing a great job with him.   He's a very beautiful buck indeed! What breed is he?


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 5, 2016)

Nigerian dwarf. Thank you for the encouragement!!


----------



## TAH (Apr 7, 2016)

If you can get a halter or collar on him, you can train him and that might help. Look up clicker training shy goats, and it will bring up what you are looking for. He is such a cutie.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

I do have a collar on him. I will give it a go. Is it like training a dog?


----------



## TAH (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes it is. Start with teaching him to touch your hand on command. Our buck knows shake bear hug touch down licks and kisses, we are working on bow. Hope it works for you.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow, never even thought of it! That is super awesome!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice looking buck.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 10, 2016)

@TAH what do you use for treats?  I don't want to teach any tricks, I just want a few of them to learn to like me.


----------



## TAH (Apr 10, 2016)

I give these things as treats 
Apples 
Banana chips
Pea 
Pear 
Grapefruit Peal 
Raisins 
Almonds 
Peanuts 
Walnuts 
Carrots 
That is all I can think of right know.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 10, 2016)

Raisins seem to be there fav in my herd!


----------



## TAH (Apr 10, 2016)

Ours to *1crazybird.*


----------



## Gen1:28 (Apr 10, 2016)

Is there an article or post on how to train them? For example teach them their name? I've been told that isn't possible with goats, but would like to prove the exception to the rule


----------



## TAH (Apr 10, 2016)

It is possible. All my goats answer when we call. They are incredibly smart and can learn lots of things. My billy goat Leader is smarter than my dog.


----------



## TAH (Apr 10, 2016)

When I trained them to answer to there names, I would start with saying there name and then when they look at you reward them.


----------



## Gen1:28 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank-you!


----------



## TAH (Apr 10, 2016)

Your welcome. If you have any other questions about training just ask me.


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 11, 2016)

My girls and buckling know their names, I call them when it is time to eat and when they wonder to far. As for the buckling we play hide and seek and I say his name to find me. It is fun and cute!


----------



## Gen1:28 (Apr 11, 2016)

1crazybird said:


> My girls and buckling know their names, I call them when it is time to eat and when they wonder to far. As for the buckling we play hide and seek and I say his name to find me. It is fun and cute!



 It sounds fun, I can't wait to try these suggestions! Thank-you!!


----------



## 1crazybird (Apr 16, 2016)

Today I got dodge to walk up to me and he was not given a treat until he touched my hand. We did this a few times! 
I also had my husband come and talk with me as I fed him. He was a bit intimidated at first but then went back to eating from my hand. He did however keep one blue eye on him. 
I then just walked around inspecting the fence line and he followed me around talking to me. He also tried to play with me today!


----------



## TAH (Apr 16, 2016)

Sounds like it is working.


----------



## MrsKuhn (May 3, 2016)

YAY for progress!


1crazybird said:


> Today I got dodge to walk up to me and he was not given a treat until he touched my hand. We did this a few times!
> I also had my husband come and talk with me as I fed him. He was a bit intimidated at first but then went back to eating from my hand. He did however keep one blue eye on him.
> I then just walked around inspecting the fence line and he followed me around talking to me. He also tried to play with me today!


----------

